# If DATELINE Exposed FA?



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh this is just a question oh a hypothetical situation so, relax it hasn't happened...Yet.

Ok if FA got exposed in some DATELINE special for its CUB PORN, and acceptance of audiences who enjoy such stuff. Several of the extreme hardcore CUB PORN artists exposed and pointed out to DATELINE by a disgruntled fur. I can say i have a few images i know of that have scarred my eyes so if you dig I'm sure you could find even worse depictions. 

What do you think would happen to FA?
Do you think FURRY would be a more despised genre than it already is?

I personally would bust a gut watching Chris Hansen do a CUB PORN special.

I'm sure anyone who wanted badly enough could just point out the extreme hardcore accounts and links to images, along with a account to view them since you have to be a member. Why hasn't it happened actually, I'm kinda waiting for it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Oh this is just a question oh a hypothetical situation so, relax it hasn't happened...Yet.
> 
> Ok if FA got exposed in some DATELINE special for its CUB PORN, and acceptance of audiences who enjoy such stuff. Several of the extreme hardcore CUB PORN artists exposed and pointed out to DATELINE by a disgruntled fur. I can say i have a few images i know of that have scarred my eyes so if you dig I'm sure you could find even worse depictions.
> 
> ...



It could make for an interesting story.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

why expose FA when there's FChan though.


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why expose FA when there's FChan though.



This.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why expose FA when there's FChan though.



Well I'm sure they would make it a series of specials once they had their research teams go and look into it.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

Ychan...


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

5chan...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

Fchan


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

Too many damn chans to blame.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

5chan
Fchan
Ychan

those are the only furry ones i know...


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

wait...
is 5chan furry?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

people say "what's the problem with cub porn, it's not hurting anyone"

THIS is a good example of how cub porn can hurt other people.

i make my living off of fursuits ya know >_o
a huge flat out public thing against the fandom could leave me working at walmart for a living D:


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> people say "what's the problem with cub porn, it's not hurting anyone"
> 
> THIS is a good example of how cub porn can hurt other people.
> 
> ...



I'd hate to see you go out of business. Your suits are works of art!



MeadowTheDragon said:


> wait...
> is 5chan furry?



they had a furry thread


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> people say "what's the problem with cub porn, it's not hurting anyone"
> 
> THIS is a good example of how cub porn can hurt other people.
> 
> ...



I have to agree, with the reply above, i would hate to see a good fursuit maker put out of business because of some furs who get off on children. 

Damn FA and its Pedo Coddling!


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I have to agree, with the reply above, i would hate to see a good fursuit maker put out of business because of some furs who get off on children.
> 
> Damn FA and its Pedo Coddling!



We banhammered Ein, we get a little credit for gettig ridnof pedos :3


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I have to agree, with the reply above, i would hate to see a good fursuit maker put out of business because of some furs who get off on children.
> 
> Damn FA and its Pedo Coddling!



i am a very "tame" person who already dislikes and tries to ignore the sexual side of the fandom and the fetish reputation the fandom has. i don't need any reputable media causing anything to make me look like a pervert because of what i do for a living or be chasing away poteintal customers. :C


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i am a very "tame" person who already dislikes and tries to ignore the sexual side of the fandom and the fetish reputation the fandom has. i don't need any reputable media causing anything to make me look like a pervert because of what i do for a living or be chasing away poteintal customers. :C



I don't think anyone is going to think any differently about you.

Most people haven't heard about furries let alone care.

I don't think anyone in their right mind would think all furries are pedos.

I mean give me a break, Anime has more CP shit out there by DAMN FAR XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 14, 2010)

A lot of ppl belive what tv tells them (no matter how true or how far from the truth it is on subjects most ppl know little about). Like what Mtv did/showed a long time ago about furries, made me hate Mtv ever since.  Even a show called 1000 ways to die had a thing about it too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> A lot of ppl belive what tv tells them (no matter how true or how far from the truth it is on subjects most ppl know little about). Like what Mtv did/showed a long time ago about furries, made me hate Mtv ever since.  Even a show called 1000 ways to die had a thing about it too.



Problem is the TV calling the fandom a haven for sex offenders wouldn't be a lie. Also the furry fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad coverage it's ever gotten, seeing as everything presented on the shows the I always hear furfags crying about has been 100% true :V .


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Problem is the TV calling the fandom a haven for sex offenders wouldn't be a lie. Also the furry fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad coverage it's ever gotten, seeing as everything presented on the shows the I always hear furfags crying about has been 100% true :V .


 
I lol'd


:V


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We banhammered Ein, we get a little credit for gettig ridnof pedos :3



So that's why he got banned.

Anyway, I don't think much people would care about it...
*Remembers how the Nazis spread their anti-jews propaganda*

But... anyway, that wouldn't be anti-furry. That would be anti-pedo furries. If the people at that show are mature enough, they'll simply know, and tell, that only a fragment of the fandom consists of pedos.
And the other of sex freaks, and the other of normal people.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> So that's why he got banned.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think much people would care about it...
> **Remembers how the Nazis spread their anti-jews propaganda**



What do you mean by that?



Martino Zorrilla said:


> But... anyway, that wouldn't be anti-furry. That would be anti-pedo furries. If the people at that show are mature enough, they'll simply know, and tell, that only a fragment of the fandom consists of pedos.
> And the other of sex freaks, and the other of normal people.



The fact that pedophiles only make up a small fraction of the fandom is irrelevant, the fact that they're allowed to exist openly is incredibly damning in and of it's self.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 14, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What do you mean by that?



Nothing really, and my analogy only had this point in common: "Both began to spread the bad things of both groups".

But one case was intentional and the inforamtion totally false, the other (our case) is simply a dennounce on something that actually happens.

Both ended affecting both group's images. But one had the worst consequences.

So yeah, it was a bad analogy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2010)

The rest of us would probably have to wash away the otherwise permanent reputational stain on the fandom with the blood of the pedo freaks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> people say "what's the problem with cub porn, it's not hurting anyone"
> 
> THIS is a good example of how cub porn can hurt other people.
> 
> ...


And that my friends is why it can potentially destroy the entirety of the fandom.


Whitenoise said:


> Problem is the TV calling the fandom a haven for sex offenders wouldn't be a lie.


I actually did some digging into that, furries can't keep their mouths shut about irl apparently, there are a shit-ton of sex offenders in the fandom.

If you think dateline would ruin the fandom imagine if the 400club did a segment, you'd have hundreds of people at AC asking you if you want to accept christ.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 14, 2010)

If that happens we should picket NBC headquarters in full fursuit regalia. (Actually, _you_ should picket NBC headquarters in your fursuit; I don't own one.)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

They're more likely to expose, say, anontalk or 4chan for the massive amounts of REAL CP. That's more of an issue, you know :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> They're more likely to expose, say, anontalk or 4chan for the massive amounts of REAL CP. That's more of an issue, you know :V


FOXNews has already gone after 4chan, the month after is when all the "newfags" showed up and lost half of the traffic to the site, if they went after FA the website would die from lack of funds to keep it up.


JoeStrike said:


> If that happens we should picket NBC headquarters in full fursuit regalia. (Actually, _you_ should picket NBC headquarters in your fursuit; I don't own one.)


Oh god that would be a terrible idea.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Oh this is just a question oh a hypothetical situation so, relax it hasn't happened...Yet.
> 
> Ok if FA got exposed in some DATELINE special for its CUB PORN, and acceptance of audiences who enjoy such stuff. Several of the extreme hardcore CUB PORN artists exposed and pointed out to DATELINE by a disgruntled fur. I can say i have a few images i know of that have scarred my eyes so if you dig I'm sure you could find even worse depictions.
> 
> ...



For starters we don't "accept" it we "tolerate" it, there is a difference.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We banhammered Ein, we get a little credit for gettig ridnof pedos :3



Well that's one lol, but there are way too many here on FA to count.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For starters we don't "accept" it we "tolerate" it, there is a difference.



This site tolerates it like its accepted, and i have had several furs defend CUB PORN with a passion that scares me.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Problem is the TV calling the fandom a haven for sex offenders wouldn't be a lie. Also the furry fandom only has it's self to blame for every bit of bad coverage it's ever gotten, seeing as everything presented on the shows the I always hear furfags crying about has been 100% true :V .



I have to totally agree here, the fandom is full of Sex Offenders, and i would love to see a percent on that sometime.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 14, 2010)

then everyone would be @*#$^%!!!!!


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Well I'm sure they would make it a series of specials once they had their research teams go and look into it.



And if they did that they could find Star Wars kid porn and so much more on the internet.

Seriously, there is all kinds of porn from everything out there. And you could easily blame whatever group you want for child porn.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> then everyone would be @*#$^%!!!!!


Nonsense, only the furries who went around proclaiming that they were and made their life based off fandom activities would be fucked.

... Actually, you know what?  You're probably right.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why expose FA when there's FChan though.



F-chan banned cubs ages ago.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nonsense, only the furries who went around proclaiming that they were and made their life based off fandom activities would be fucked.
> 
> ... Actually, you know what?  You're probably right.



Only two types of furry would be fucked if it happened:

1: Those that get butthurt easily.

2: Those that choose to advertise the fact they are furry.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> They're more likely to expose, say, anontalk or 4chan for the massive amounts of REAL CP. That's more of an issue, you know :V



The FBI is already aware of 4chan. Moot's been talking with the FBI for ages. Why do you think CP is a massive autoban and no one posts it without hiding behind seven proxies? Because Moot is just as likely to submit your info to the FBI when you do it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> F-chan banned cubs ages ago.



You can still find tame and clean cub art on Fchan, but cub porn was banned ages ago.


If Fchan can ban cub porn why can't FA?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> The FBI is already aware of 4chan. Moot's been talking with the FBI for ages. Why do you think CP is a massive autoban and no one posts it without hiding behind seven proxies? Because Moot is just as likely to submit your info to the FBI when you do it.



a friend of mine frequents 4chan and he always complained to me that he had to report CP after CP after CP on there. I remember him doing it once for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Oh this is just a question oh a hypothetical situation so, relax it hasn't happened...Yet.
> 
> Ok if FA got exposed in some DATELINE special for its CUB PORN, and acceptance of audiences who enjoy such stuff. Several of the extreme hardcore CUB PORN artists exposed and pointed out to DATELINE by a disgruntled fur. I can say i have a few images i know of that have scarred my eyes so if you dig I'm sure you could find even worse depictions.
> 
> ...



Chris Hansen isn't even remotely close to what would happen. What WOULD happen is that it would bring it to mainstream media attention and thus bring it to the attention of state DA's who then could via the PROTECT Act, seek to bring charges against it. It would also sooner or later involve Eric Holder and the DOJ, of which, no matter what Dragoneer says, I really don't think he wants to deal with a DOJ investigation. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. The media, if it was serious could then pull the huge list of people involved in the fandom who have felonies or more on their rap sheets, charges pending or in the case of a few, point out the ones already serving hard time.

For those who haven't been charged, yet got doxed, they have the RL names that they could then use to find said person's employment, family and more. Why do you think Edis left? And that's just on cub porn alone. We have people who infamously engage in underage sex with their SO's at cons, one even got busted for it (Anyone remember Kupok getting pulled out of AC by the cops when the father of his underaged crush found out what he was doing?)

If trolls really wanted to kick the crap out of the fandom, they need to only enlist the system to do so. Furries via their lack of shame and bad habit of always talking about what they do on the internet have given them all the fuel they need to start a bonfire that would bring a shitload of people down.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> a friend of mine frequents 4chan and he always complained to me that he had to report CP after CP after CP on there. I remember him doing it once for about 20 minutes or so.



Trolls. There's a system of proxies, bots and flooding tools in place for CP floods alone. The FBI isn't going to shut down 4chan when Moot is following the letter of the law and what's more, working with them.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You can still find tame and clean cub art on Fchan, but cub porn was banned ages ago.
> 
> 
> If Fchan can ban cub porn why can't FA?



Because the guy running FA supports it and I'd wager some of the deepest pockets keeping FA up are pro-cub.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Chris Hansen isn't even remotely close to what would happen. What WOULD happen is that it would bring it to mainstream media attention and thus bring it to the attention of state DA's who then could via the PROTECT Act, seek to bring charges against it. It would also sooner or later involve Eric Holder and the DOJ, of which, no matter what Dragoneer says, I really don't think he wants to deal with a DOJ investigation. And that's just the tip of the iceberg. The media, if it was serious could then pull the huge list of people involved in the fandom who have felonies or more on their rap sheets, charges pending or in the case of a few, point out the ones already serving hard time.
> 
> For those who haven't been charged, yet got doxed, they have the RL names that they could then use to find said person's employment, family and more. Why do you think Edis left? And that's just on cub porn alone. We have people who infamously engage in underage sex with their SO's at cons, one even got busted for it (Anyone remember Kupok getting pulled out of AC by the cops when the father of his underaged crush found out what he was doing?)
> 
> If trolls really wanted to kick the crap out of the fandom, they need to only enlist the system to do so. Furries via their lack of shame and bad habit of always talking about what they do on the internet have given them all the fuel they need to start a bonfire that would bring a shitload of people down.



I would actually almost like to see that, especially if it made the admins here actually do something about it.


----------



## GraemeLion (Feb 14, 2010)

All this over fictional things.  Drawings.  Writings.  With no real proof.

It's thoughtcrime.  You want to protect kids?  Protect them.  But what thoughtcrime do we go after when we stop the cub art?  Should we go after the snuff artists, or the hyperrape artists?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 14, 2010)

that'd be funnily sad if dateline actually found this website and decided to make it a television series...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Inb4 "Why don't you take a seat"

inb4 "Baww it is not kiddie porn because they are not real"

inb4 "baw"


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> inb4 "Baww it is not kiddie porn because they are not real"



Well, it isn't really. If you want to be completely honest.

Granted, I don't support it. But still, it is different in a way.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Well, it isn't really. If you want to be completely honest.
> 
> Granted, I don't support it. But still, it is different.



I am not going to go into details, but technically it is regardless if it is real photos or just cartoon minors. 

Kiddie porn is Kiddie porn.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am not going to go into details, but technically it is regardless if it is real photos or just cartoon minors.
> 
> Kiddie porn is Kiddie porn.



You've got me there.

But you have to admit it isn't as bad as _actual_ kiddie porn.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am not going to go into details, but technically it is regardless if it is real photos or just cartoon minors.
> 
> Kiddie porn is Kiddie porn.


I hate to point his out buuuuttt


By that logic, all TV death we're used to seeing is real death. Murder is murder?


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> All this over fictional things.  Drawings.  Writings.  With no real proof.
> 
> It's thoughtcrime.  You want to protect kids?  Protect them.  But what thoughtcrime do we go after when we stop the cub art?  Should we go after the snuff artists, or the hyperrape artists?



http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...ndley-sentenced-to-6-months-for-obscene-manga

He just had drawings too. You wanna go scream "IT'S THOUGHT CRIME" to the judge?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am not going to go into details, but technically it is regardless if it is real photos or just cartoon minors.
> 
> Kiddie porn is Kiddie porn.



But...but.... Think of the Shenzi's. Won't somebody PLEASE think of the Shenzi's ;_;


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> But...but.... Think of the Shenzi's. Won't somebody PLEASE think of the Shenzi's ;_;


oh u


Seriously, if I go to jail for having lolicon, I'mma punch somebody. That's just stupid.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> oh u
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I go to jail for having lolicon, I'mma punch somebody. That's just stupid.



Christopher Handley did. Or is.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Christopher Handley did. Or is.


Didn't he import? Also I think it's illegal to upload rather than own, but I may be wrong.

Also bitch I'm behind 7 proxies :V


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> oh u
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I go to jail for having lolicon, I'mma punch somebody. That's just stupid.



oh hi.

Yeah I would punch someone too if you did. Maybe you should start committing some real crimes as well, then they won't have time to go after you because they'll be too busy arresting furfags.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> oh hi.
> 
> Yeah I would punch someone too if you did. Maybe you should start *committing some real crimes* as well, then they won't have time to go after you because they'll be too busy arresting furfags.


brb ripping tags off of mattresses


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> But...but.... Think of the Shenzi's. Won't somebody PLEASE think of the Shenzi's ;_;


no, Shenzi be fine anyway


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> brb ripping tags off of mattresses



Cool story bro


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Cool story bro


nice overused meme bro


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> nice overused meme bro



Th4nk u bro


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

why'd you sig that ;~;


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I hate to point his out buuuuttt
> 
> 
> By that logic, all TV death we're used to seeing is real death. Murder is murder?



It is fictional murder, but it is still murder. 

Nobody can argue when a scene depicts murder of a fictional person, it is not a real murder but it depicts murder nonetheless.

It is the same with art, even if it is not real, it is what it is. If you draw a picture of rape, it is still portraying rape. A picture of fire does not stop it being fire if it is a drawn flame. 

Cub porn is still pornographic representational of minors. They may not be real children, but the context of the characters show that they are children or child characters.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cub porn is still pornographic representational of minors. They may not be real children, but the context of the characters show that they are children or child characters.



This has to be the best response i have read in a while, thank you


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It is fictional murder, but it is still murder.
> 
> Nobody can argue when a scene depicts murder of a fictional person, it is not a real murder but it depicts murder nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Of course that's all well and good, but there's still a huge difference between something real and something portrayed by fictional characters.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Of course that's all well and good, but there's still a huge difference between something real and something portrayed by fictional characters.



Regardless what it is, it still is what it is. 

It is still synonymous to the current word labeling it. If it is an image of murder, it is murder. If it is image of two Anthro child characters in a sexually suggestive situation, or an Anthro child and Adult in a sexually suggestive situation, it is still kiddie porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Regardless what it is, it still is what it is.
> 
> It is still synonymous to the current word labeling it. If it is an image of murder, it is murder. If it is image of two Anthro child characters in a sexually suggestive situation, or an Anthro child and Adult in a sexually suggestive situation, it is still kiddie porn.


like a while back an H-Game rape game got on the news


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

They'll go after the other chans and their lolicon stuff before they'll go after the furries.



Shenzebo said:


> Of course that's all well and good, but there's still a huge difference between something real and something portrayed by fictional characters.



It boils down to "What kind of people are looking at this material".  A lot of people read/look at depictions of murder/rape/whatever, on TV, in novels, etc.  Not many people look at depictions of kids being diddled.  The people that DO look at them *tend* to be pedophiles.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The people that DO look at them *tend* to be pedophiles.


Technically pedophilia is defined as a person sexually attracted to children either in reality *or fiction*.  So technically all the people that are into cub are pedos, it's just they haven't committed a punishable offence.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Technically pedophilia is defined as a person sexually attracted to children either in reality *or fiction*.  So technically all the people that are into cub are pedos, it's just they haven't committed a punishable offence.



When I say "tend to be pedophiles" I mean "more prone to being *active, practicing* kiddie diddlers".

Just clarifying.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> When I say "tend to be pedophiles" I mean "more prone to being *active, practicing* kiddie diddlers".
> 
> Just clarifying.


Haven't study results shown that the majority of people who've interest in children sexually cannot control their urges and usually end up raping them?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> When I say "tend to be pedophiles" I mean "more prone to being *active, practicing* kiddie diddlers".
> 
> Just clarifying.


Yeah I know I was just pointing that out, because think about that for a sec all people into cub are technically pedos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Haven't study results shown that the majority of people who've interest in children sexually cannot control their urges and usually end up raping them?


I have read that too.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

I feel like it would be common knowledge, that there is lolicon and 'cub' porn in the internet. 

The internet is evil after all


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Technically pedophilia is defined as a person sexually attracted to children either in reality *or fiction*.  So technically all the people that are into cub are pedos, it's just they haven't committed a punishable offence.



That's why I frown upon cub yiff.....the only pieces of work i've liked that involve cubs (along with incest :-|) is http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2996530 (part 1 of 4)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have read that too.


But I'm not sure how they would conduct those studies...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I feel like it would be common knowledge


It's just that those people that defend it scream at the top of their lungs fersecution whenever someone points it out.


Rsyk said:


> But I'm not sure how they would conduct those studies...


I think it was on inmates and that, basically they slide into it, first fictional kids, then CP and finally doing kids, they can stave off the urges but they tend to eventually give into them, I'd hate to say names but Ein was dangerously close to become a sex offender when someone starts sounding like him get them help *now*.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 14, 2010)

Furries on dateline? We were on Wierd True and Freaky as "a secret organization". 

Lol

I'm sure dateline would overplay it just as much as Discovery channel...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

to catch a predator, cub yiff style...
lolz


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> to catch a predator, cub yiff style...
> lolz




Well it's not the cub yiff so much as there were actually a few pedos on here .. *sigh*


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> to catch a predator, cub yiff style...
> lolz


"Sir, we found beer, Rofenol, and...a children's mascot outfit in your car. What do you have to say for yourself?"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Sir, we found beer, Rophies, and...a children's mascot outfit in your car. What do you have to say for yourself?"



Rophies?! You're the worst bad drug dealer I've ever seen!

(As quoted from the Hangover  )


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Sir, we found beer, Rophies, and...a children's mascot outfit in your car. What do you have to say for yourself?"



ROFL, oh god that would be priceless, Chris Hansen holding up some child fursuit with Strategically placed holes, lol


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Haven't study results shown that the majority of people who've interest in children sexually cannot control their urges and usually end up raping them?



I dunno.  I doubt the accuracy of any such study, as to even admit in the SLIGHTEST that you had pedophilic desires is anathema.  Might as well openly declare that you're a Neo-Nazi in South Central LA, you'll get cut to pieces all the same (albeit more in a LITERAL sense than a figurative verbal sense).

Having pedophilic desires wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the ever-present possibility of a person with such desires choosing to act out on them with a child.  It's waiting for the other shoe to drop that really eats away at people.  Once any sex act with a child occurs, it's believed that the damage is more or less done to the child psychologically.  The desire to prevent that damage from ever being done is what spurs these actions that make people start screaming "THOUGHT POLICE ARE COMING".


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Sir, we found beer, Rophies, and...a children's mascot outfit in your car. What do you have to say for yourself?"



"oh, well, just being stupid i guess..."



> Originally Posted by *Scotty1700*
> _Rophies?! You're the worst bad drug dealer I've ever seen!_


"oh man, i'm sorry must got them mixed up. man that guy's gonna be pissed when he finds out about this..."


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> "oh, well, just being stupid i guess..."



Chris: "What made you think it was ok to draw children being sexually abused?"
Pedo Fur: "Awwww geez, i was just bored i guess."

Lol sorry, i can just see this so clearly in my head lol


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I dunno.  I doubt the accuracy of any such study, as to even admit in the SLIGHTEST that you had pedophilic desires is anathema.  Might as well openly declare that you're a Neo-Nazi in South Central LA, you'll get cut to pieces all the same (albeit more in a LITERAL sense than a figurative verbal sense).
> 
> Having pedophilic desires wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the ever-present possibility of a person with such desires choosing to act out on them with a child.  It's waiting for the other shoe to drop that really eats away at people.  Once any sex act with a child occurs, it's believed that the damage is more or less done to the child psychologically.  The desire to prevent that damage from ever being done is what spurs these actions that make people start screaming "THOUGHT POLICE ARE COMING".


True. Even though it might stamp upon peoples rights when we judge them for being likely to do something, you can't help but feel responsible when you know someone was always likely to do something and then they do it...



Charrio said:


> Chris: "What made you think it was ok to draw children being sexually abused?"
> Pedo Fur: "Awwww geez, i was just bored i guess."
> 
> Lol sorry, i can just see this so clearly in my head lol


Wonder what would happen if they caught a baby fur on the regular "To Catch a Predator" showings...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Chris: "What made you think it was ok to draw children being sexually abused?"
> Pedo Fur: "Awwww geez, i was just bored i guess."
> 
> Lol sorry, i can just see this so clearly in my head lol



lol, now that you mention it, so can i!


----------



## TDK (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wonder what would happen if they caught a baby fur on the regular "To Catch a Predator" showings...



HIGHEST. RATINGS. EVER. :3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

So when it turns out that Chris Hansen is a pedo, are you guys going to feel at least a little stupid that you were worried about the people who actually diminish the threat they pose to anyone by wearing it on their sleeve and inviting the divinely decreed ostracism they receive? I'm just waiting for it. What better way to satisfy your own sick urges and remove all suspicion whatsoever than to build yourself up as the icon of anti-pedophilia.

It's not the law's place to appropriate our wealth and our labor power to do for us what we are perfectly capable of doing ourselves. We're not going to be able to put a stop to Chris Hansen's bullshit, even if a lot of us can see right through him. Most of us don't know a sociopath well enough to know one when we meet one. Those are things the law must intervene in and get better at detecting before they've wormed their way into people's lives enough to cause the irreparable damage they do.

It's not the law's place to be an extension of natural ostracism we engage in by, well, nature. We don't need to put people in jail for thinking the wrong things. If we've decided what they think is wrong enough, we pretty much guarantee they'll die early, alone, and probably without having spread the genes that cause them to think the way they do.

It's also not the media's job to be an extension of the law, or a replacement for it. Now me, I'm looking forward to the societal collapse this bullshit is going to eventually bring about. I'm looking forward to the fascist dictatorship, the brave new world, the equilibirum/minority report, the state-worship. I'm looking forward to the inevitable collapse of _that_ and the anarchy and reduction of the population to pre-neolithic levels when the population balloons to 10 billion and _no_ system can control or even sustain that many people. I'm looking forward to my own death. The question is, are you?

Some sick fuck out there is jerking off to rugrats porn. You're jerking off to them being made a sacrificial lamb for you to jerk off to. Chris Hansen is jerking off to you watching his show and making him a much financially better off person than you'll ever even dream of being. I'm not jerking off right now but will jerk off when he inevitably falls from grace, and someone, somewhere will jerk off to me, for something that will probably result in my death at some point in the future. And eventually, someone will be jerking off to you getting yours too when it's decided by someone with bigger muscles, smaller craniums and more guns than you that you're now a threat to national security for being able to read past 2nd grade level.

TL;DR: none of you care nearly as much about protecting children and by extension the future of our race as you do about being able to jerk off to someone elses misery in the short term. Fuck You.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wall of text, not gonna read it


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

I would laugh at all the cub porn artists.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So when it turns out that Chris Hansen is a pedo, are you guys going to feel at least a little stupid that you were worried about the people who actually diminish the threat they pose to anyone by wearing it on their sleeve and inviting the divinely decreed ostracism they receive? I'm just waiting for it. What better way to satisfy your own sick urges and remove all suspicion whatsoever than to build yourself up as the icon of anti-pedophilia.
> 
> It's not the law's place to appropriate our wealth and our labor power to do for us what we are perfectly capable of doing ourselves. We're not going to be able to put a stop to Chris Hansen's bullshit, even if a lot of us can see right through him. Most of us don't know a sociopath well enough to know one when we meet one. Those are things the law must intervene in and get better at detecting before they've wormed their way into people's lives enough to cause the irreparable damage they do.
> 
> ...



Lol well if your looking forward to dieing just kill yourself now, quit belly aching and do it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wall of text, not gonna read it



probably for the best. too many words with more than two or three syllables for your lil' head to handle. you reading this on your iPad? is the lighting better at the back of the bus?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol well if your looking forward to *dying* just kill yourself now, quit belly aching and do it.



Wrong form of dieing.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wall of text, not gonna read it



...ditto...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...ditto...



Whats the point of being on a forum and to discuss if you are to bone idle to read anything?


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wrong form of dieing.



Fixed it, thanks heh


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> probably for the best. too many words with more than two or three syllables for your lil' head to handle. you reading this on your iPad? is the lighting better at the back of the bus?



Meh, I deserve the scolding but I'm by no means unintelligent enough to comprehend longer words. Fuck apple, all their shit is garbage.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...ditto...



K, glad you feel that way so I'll feel less bad about picking on you like the rest of the forums does and can stop feeling like I have some duty to actually give you a chance.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bonner sure is full of RAEG today. 
I wonder what happened?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> K, glad you feel that way so I'll feel less bad about picking on you like the rest of the forums does and can stop feeling like I have some duty to actually give you a chance.



that's your oppinion and i respect that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wolf-Bonner sure is full of RAEG today.
> I wonder what happened?



He got boned.....on V Day


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> K, glad you feel that way so I'll feel less bad about picking on you like the rest of the forums does and can stop feeling like I have some duty to actually give you a chance.



I try to refrain from typing "walls of text" now because no one reads it, so I am not going to waste the effort or the time.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So when it turns out that Chris Hansen is a pedo, are you guys going to feel at least a little stupid that you were worried about the people who actually diminish the threat they pose to anyone by wearing it on their sleeve and inviting the divinely decreed ostracism they receive? I'm just waiting for it. What better way to satisfy your own sick urges and remove all suspicion whatsoever than to build yourself up as the icon of anti-pedophilia.
> 
> It's not the law's place to appropriate our wealth and our labor power to do for us what we are perfectly capable of doing ourselves. We're not going to be able to put a stop to Chris Hansen's bullshit, even if a lot of us can see right through him. Most of us don't know a sociopath well enough to know one when we meet one. Those are things the law must intervene in and get better at detecting before they've wormed their way into people's lives enough to cause the irreparable damage they do.
> 
> ...



As I read this, I immediately thought of none other than


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wolf-Bonner sure is full of RAEG every day.


Fixed.

That's just how he is.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> As I read this, I immediately thought of none other than



LOL, seeing Roshak and re-reading the text, yeah it really does fit his character lol


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> TL;DR



Okey.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Okey.



I love how so many people see a wall of text and go "tl;dr" god help us if any of these are in college. Most classes require much reading and I doubt they would get away with "tl;dr" in class.

Or high-school come to think of it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I try to refrain from typing "walls of text" now because no one reads it, so I am not going to waste the effort or the time.



Was I talking to you, nerd? Do I fucking care?



RetroCorn said:


> As I read this, I immediately thought of none other than



why does his face look like one of those ink blots psychologists use?



Rsyk said:


> Wolf-Bonner



lol, i has a raging 50 foot bonner.
this thread gives me a bonner it's that good.
goosen steppen, booten strappen, pumpen hausen, douche gassen, die bonner!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

lol, can someone please tell me what TL;DR means?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> -snip-



I think Jashwa is right. 
I was just to busy ignoring you before to notice it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think someone needs some chocolate  That always cheers me up





Krasl said:


> lol, can someone please tell me what TL;DR means?



Think it means something along the lines of "Too long: Didn't read"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think someone needs some chocolate  That always cheers me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thnx.
lol, i feel like more like a noob everyday i come on here! ^^


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> why does his face look like one of those ink blots psychologists use?



Google or YouTube Rorschach.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Was I talking to you, nerd? Do I fucking care?



Well fu too.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, can someone please tell me what TL;DR means?



AND YOU PEOPLE WONDER WHY SO FUCKING MAD



RandyDarkshade said:


> I love how so many people see a wall of text and go "tl;dr" god help us if any of these are in college. Most classes require much reading and I doubt they would get away with "tl;dr" in class.
> 
> Or high-school come to think of it.



Okay, what's up with that is
I figured this out
They'll actually read whatever they're told to in school
Out of fear that if they don't, well they won't pass,
everyone will think they're a loser
they'll be stuck with a shitty job or no job
but that's the wrong reason to read
and thats the wrong mindset to have when you read
thats why n1ggas is wondering why they're still stuck in a shittyjob or nojob even though they "played by the rules, stayed in school, wasn't no fool" and now they're "unemployed, all null void, walkin round like yuh pretty boy flloyd"

they read in school but when they get home they just wanna LITSUN 2 DA RAP MUSICS
or jerk off on da Faffinz

and now you know why education fails


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heh, why read some douchefag's opinion when it takes a good 5-10 minutes to read when no one cares about em.....

It's like saying "Why take the shorter road?" Because it's shorter!
DEERRPPP


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> AND YOU PEOPLE WONDER WHY SO FUCKING MAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa, whoa!
calm down, just take a chill pill.
Relax.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heh, why read some douchefag's opinion when it takes a good 5-10 minutes to read when no one cares about em.....



dude, it doesn't take most people 5-10 minutes to read some sections of the newspaper, like, entire articles longer than that. fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> whoa, whoa!
> calm down, just take a chill pill.
> Relax.



Nah, this is the point where you start counter-trolling.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 14, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i make my living off of fursuits ya know >_o
> a huge flat out public thing against the fandom could leave me working at walmart for a living D:


 
Or that 17yo girl that took photos of herself having sex in one of your fursuits and those photos got on the internet.

People using your fursuits to make actual child pornography probably isn't good either.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> dude, it doesn't take most people 5-10 minutes to read some sections of the newspaper, like, entire articles longer than that. fuck's wrong with you?




I'm sorry, I'm mentally retarded....means you just got TOLD by a retard


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Or that 17yo girl that took photos of herself having sex in one of your fursuits and those photos got on the internet.
> 
> People using your fursuits to make actual child pornography probably isn't good either.



Wow now that would be very bad, never heard of that one


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm mentally retarded....means you just got TOLD by a retard



this is a pretty lame stand-alone dis and an even worse comeback. i hope you're not going to need me to explain why.



Krasl said:


> whoa, whoa!
> calm down, just take a chill pill.
> Relax.



D-: 

yuh WOT?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> this is a pretty lame stand-alone dis and an even worse comeback. i hope you're not going to need me to explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So sad, too bad. I'm hoping you get my point at least, why take time outta your life to do something when you don't have to......it's quite simple to understand.

P.S. I'm aware it's a bad comeback buddy, I don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heh, why read some douchefag's opinion when it takes a good 5-10 minutes to read when no one cares about em.....
> 
> It's like saying "Why take the shorter road?" Because it's shorter!
> DEERRPPP



If it takes you 5_10 minutes to read text the size of wolf-bones large post then you are one hell of a slow reader.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So sad, too bad. I'm hoping you get my point at least, why take time outta your life to do something when you don't have to......it's quite simple to understand.
> 
> P.S. I'm aware it's a bad comeback buddy, I don't give a flying fuck.



There are some things in life that you HAVE to take time out to do. Such as a job, school, college, sorting out bills etc if you have your own home or rent one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If it takes you 5_10 minutes to read text the size of wolf-bones large post then you are one hell of a slow reader.



OK ffs, I was exaggerating but still...sheesh.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

fursonally, i would have a lot of explaining to do :/  lets hope that doesnt happen. i can see it now. 

Parents of mine: what the hell zach?!

me: huh? whats up?

Parents: we just saw this segment of Dateline about Cub porn. is this what your into?!

me: what eww! no i.

parents:well go ahead explain

3 hours later

me: *gasp* and that what im into ok? im not some weird pervert. (no offense if you into this btw its just not my thing, trying to explain to parents, you know)

parents: so there is people who do like this kind of thing?

zach: yes but not all of us

parents: but i thought you were all the same

zach:*sigh*

3 more hours of telling about the wide variation of this fandom that i learned a week ago later

me: see there is so many variations of furries ok.

parents: ok then, but were not done with this, your friends (non furry) want an explanation too

....*sign again*

on and on and on and on and on


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

1) Don't look at cub porn 
2) There's no need to tell your parents. It's your life not theirs.
3) Just go with it, not much else to say.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> fursonally, i would have a lot of explaining to do :/  lets hope that doesnt happen. i can see it now.
> 
> Parents of mine: what the hell zach?!
> 
> ...



Oh god, every fur who has family who knows they are a fur but not what it is would be going through your page visits and blogs, it would be such a circus for some. Me on the other hand everyone knows I'm a sick cartoonist lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> *personally,* i would have a lot of explaining to do :/  lets hope that doesnt happen.



Fixed. Lesson number one of the forums, don't use stupid words like you just did. Unless you are prepared for a major bashing from other forum users.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> fursonally


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


>



Cool story bro


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Cool story bro



You're using it wrong, idiot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Cool story bro



Most people here find words that have been changed to have fur at the start to be stupid.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

sorry, i dont know better  cut me some slack im still new. I'll speak in english, like I normally would, from now on ok? I'll never do it again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> sorry, i dont know better  cut me some slack im still new. I'll speak in english, like I normally would, from now on ok? I'll never do it again.



Don't go to extremes to stop it, a little character here and there never hurt no one. Stick with the basic ones, don't just replace parts of words with "fur" 

My paws hurt, too much typing (not really)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> sorry, i dont know better  cut me some slack im still new. I'll speak in english, like I normally would, from now on ok? I'll never do it again.



Don't worry about it. If I was in one of my odd moods I'd of raged at you for it. But I decided to be pleasant for once.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 14, 2010)

Hilarity would ensue.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Most people here find words that have been changed to have fur at the start to be stupid.



*facepaw*


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Honestly, if Fa was exposed for child (cub) porn... then the site might not be up in the next few months...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700, you are without a shadow of a doubt, a monkey's anus.

There is so much fail in this thread, it's like a zombie apocalypse of fail. A 30 Xanatos pileup of fail. over 9000 dicks in the mouth of fail.

I wash my dick - I mean hands- of this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> *facepaw*



That's one of my favorites...along with "pawing off" <3

Sorry to bring out the sexuality on a sex-dead thread (hehe rhymed sorta) but it's cute


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Honestly, if Fa was exposed for child (cub) porn... then the site might not be up in the next few months...



Yeah i think it would literally destroy this site, along with all the traffic from curious onlookers and probably organizations like Perverted Justice or some like group.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's one of my favorites...along with "pawing off" <3
> 
> Sorry to bring out the sexuality on a sex-dead thread (hehe rhymed sorta) but it's cute


That I'll agree with. Those terms make me feel all warm and _furry_ inside.  <3


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's one of my favorites...along with "pawing off" <3
> 
> Sorry to bring out the sexuality on a sex-dead thread (hehe rhymed sorta) but it's cute



Mine too :3

*pawslaps Randy*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Scotty1700, you are without a shadow of a doubt, a monkey's anus.
> 
> There is so much fail in this thread, it's like a zombie apocalypse of fail. A 30 Xanatos pileup of fail. over 9000 dicks in the mouth of fail.
> 
> I wash my dick - I mean hands- of this.



What crawled up your ass?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Scotty1700, you are without a shadow of a doubt, a monkey's anus.
> 
> There is so much fail in this thread, it's like a zombie apocalypse of fail. A 30 Xanatos pileup of fail. over 9000 dicks in the mouth of fail.
> 
> I wash my dick - I mean hands- of this.




Yahoo, I have my own personal Troll after me. Idc if there's a ton of fail in this thread, you seem to be trollin' on this thread quite a bit so I have my suspicions as to where its all coming from...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Yeah i think it would literally destroy this site, along with all the traffic from curious onlookers and probably organizations like Perverted Justice or some like group.



FA would be come associated as a child porn site by the general public and be targeted by not so nice anti-child porn groups...

You think *chan are bad...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What crawled up your ass?



He's almost always an ass, every time I see him he's trolling someone. Now he's after me =p

And people wonder why we talk trash on him, he's normally the shit flinging monkey to throw the first wad of ass (I got a chuckle outta that one  )


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's almost always an ass, every time I see him he's trolling someone. Now he's after me =p



I think he has a crush on you.
And It is not trolling, he is always like this.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

What have i missed so far?  

IMO They would never do a dateline about cub porn because, cub porn is just stupid.  I know you people say it's immoral or whatever but i'm sure other "normal" ppl will just think cub porn is just pointless.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What have i missed so far?
> 
> IMO They would never do a dateline about cub porn because, cub porn is just stupid.  I know you people say it's immoral or whatever but i'm sure other "normal" ppl will just think cub porn is just pointless.



Lol, i bet if you emailed them all the pics and profiles along with several other sites they would look into it. I don't want to see FA go down but at the day and age we live in where media needs the next big scare, and Child porn being a hot topic, I'm almost certain they would review it for possible story.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> FA would be come associated as a child porn site by the general public and be targeted by not so nice anti-child porn groups...
> 
> You think *chan are bad...



I could see that happening, and all i could do or say is, WHY THE HELL did the Admins not see this coming and take appropriate actions to not have this even a possible outcome?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's almost always an ass, every time I see him he's trolling someone. Now he's after me =p
> 
> And people wonder why we talk trash on him, he's normally the shit flinging monkey to throw the first wad of ass (I got a chuckle outta that one  )



Wolf-bone.. has a few psychological problems that have yet to be addressed.



Charrio said:


> I could see that happening, and all i could do or say is, WHY THE HELL did the Admins not see this coming and take appropriate actions to not have this even a possible outcome?



... because honestly the chances of this happening are so slim that there really is no bother. besides... the site itself is protected by the DCMA. legally speaking anyway.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm mentally retarded....means you just got TOLD by a retard



LOL!
TARD SERVE!

(i know it is a little late to post this, but i was gone for a while...)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I could see that happening, and all i could do or say is, WHY THE HELL did the Admins not see this coming and take appropriate actions to not have this even a possible outcome?




Meh, I don't think it would develop into anything that serious. If you think about it, quite a bit of the art could be "bestiality" yet nothing has been blown outta the water yet. Besides, no one really pays that much attention to us little ol' furries haha.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I don't think it would develop into anything that serious. If you think about it, quite a bit of the art could be "bestiality" yet nothing has been blown outta the water yet. Besides, no one really pays that much attention to us little ol' furries haha.



Well no one has bothered to point it out either, no anti-fur or disgruntled fur has yet to go out of their way to expose such things. All it takes is some rabid member to go and do the searching and link them.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I don't think it would develop into anything that serious. If you think about it, quite a bit of the art could be "bestiality" yet nothing has been blown outta the water yet. Besides, no one really pays that much attention to us little ol' furries haha.


Depending on the definition, it is bestiality...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can I haz skittle Aurali? 

haha, jk. I've always loved your avatar. It's so happy and up-beat


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can I haz skittle Aurali?
> 
> haha, jk. I've always loved your avatar. It's so happy and up-beat



who needs skittles when you can have corn chips?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> who needs skittles when you can have corn chips?


Or Hershey's kisses? *nomnomnom*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Or Hershey's kisses? *nomnomnom*



*gasp*
I want some!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh hello what's going on in this here thread?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp*
> I want some!


Do you live near me? If so, come and get some!!! I'll only fed-ex to Scotty.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Do you live near me? If so, come and get some!!! I'll only fed-ex to Scotty.



Damn, i need to move to michigan to get those nomnoms!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm bored. If this thread doesn't get interesting I'm going back to STALKER and playing catch with my dog.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I could see that happening, and all i could do or say is, WHY THE HELL did the Admins not see this coming and take appropriate actions to not have this even a possible outcome?


Cause nobody wants to upset them.
If any of the anti-childporn groups gets wind of FA the fandom is fucked like a (anthro)fox around a pack of (anthro)wolves.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause nobody wants to upset them.



To upset the Admins? Or the Pedo fans?


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't go to extremes to stop it, a little character here and there never hurt no one. Stick with the basic ones, don't just replace parts of words with "*fur*"
> 
> My paws hurt, too much typing (not really)


 
ok no replacing parts of words with "fur" got it. its just that red face that was posted scared me a little.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

LeoAngelo said:


> ok no replacing parts of words with "fur" got it. its just that red face that was posted scared me a little.



haha, don't feel shy in the forums, don't let anyone bug you or push you around. Become known in the community and be happy, always be happy!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, don't feel shy in the forums, don't let anyone bug you or push you around. Become known in the community and be happy, always be happy!



People really shouldn't take things seriously. I just like to poke fun at people, I don't mean any harm by it, it is just the real me coming out on the forums. I always poke fun at my friends and throw some friendly banta about, I like it when my friends bite back with some banta.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Wolf-bone.. has a few psychological problems that have yet to be addressed.



at least I'm actually trying to get help for mine (you do realize how hard that is under what's basically Obamacare, right?) through mainstream, legitimate means and not by basically opting out of mainstream society into a fucking alternative lifestyle.

you have way more issues than me, and I'll be damned if you're going to try to make yourself look less fucked up at my expense.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, don't feel shy in the forums, don't let anyone bug you or push you around. Become known in the community and *be happy*, always be happy!


 
Being happy, thats something i can get into!...but the face still spooks me. Long boring and complicated story.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People really shouldn't take things seriously. I just like to poke fun at people, I don't mean any harm by it, it is just the real me coming out on the forums. I always poke fun at my friends and throw some friendly banta about, I like it when my friends bite back with some banta.



As do I, I'm usually never serious and I like to try and brighten peoples' days with my "dashing" personality 




Wolf-Bone said:


> at least I'm actually trying to get help for mine (you do realize how hard that is under what's basically Obamacare, right?) through mainstream, legitimate means and not by basically opting out of mainstream society into a fucking alternative lifestyle.
> 
> you have way more issues than me, and I'll be damned if you're going to try to make yourself look less fucked up at my expense.




I think everyone on the FAF excluding you will have to agree that you're not all too right in the head....Sorry to put that out there but it had to be done.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you have way more issues than me, and I'll be damned if you're going to try to make yourself look less fucked up at my expense.


Don't worry, WB. There are only a few people here that she could do that to. You're not one of them, even if I do think you're a crazy bastard.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> To upset the Admins? Or the Pedo fans?


The pedo fans, the problem is getting worse cause more and more of them are starting to show up.


RandyDarkshade said:


> People really shouldn't take things seriously. I just like to poke fun at people, I don't mean any harm by it, it is just the real me coming out on the forums. I always poke fun at my friends and throw some friendly banta about, I like it when my friends bite back with some banta.


Yeah I may insult the fandom, but I actually like it, it has alot of problems right now but if I was serious I would've taken down the fandom way back.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The pedo fans, the problem is getting worse cause more and more of them are starting to show up.
> 
> Yeah I may insult the fandom, but I actually like it, it has alot of problems right now but if I was serious I would've taken down the fandom way back.



Yeah i have noticed that, and have started to separate myself from the fandom, more and more in the passing weeks. I still lurk but don't bother being as involved and posting daily like i was in the past. People need to start saying something instead of accepting any freak that comes along. Artists included, I myself gave up saying anything to the artists in a comment, since a dozen rabid pedophile fans will jump all over you if you don't, Ohhh and Awww over their depictions of cubs getting abused or showing off their goods.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Yeah i have noticed that, and have started to separate myself from the fandom, more and more in the passing weeks. I still lurk but don't bother being as involved and posting daily like i was in the past. People need to start saying something instead of accepting any freak that comes along. Artists included, I myself gave up saying anything to the artists in a comment, since a dozen rabid pedophile fans will jump all over you if you don't, Ohhh and Awww over their depictions of cubs getting abused or showing off their goods.



What gets me is, this subject comes up a lot on the forums, the admins MUST read the forums, they must know a large number of us don't like it, yet they do nothing to rectify it.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What gets me is, this subject comes up a lot on the forums, the admins MUST read the forums, they must know a large number of us don't like it, yet they do nothing to rectify it.



EXACTLY!
I don't know why the admins just sit on the subject and never take action. I have to think that the Admins, at least a few really like it, like they are fans of Cub Porn but in the closet denying their own distasteful desires. 

I really hate how they BAN or LOCK anything defying their sacred right to have CUB PORN, even tho it will hurt us all in the end.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What gets me is, this subject comes up a lot on the forums, the admins MUST read the forums, they must know a large number of us don't like it, yet they do nothing to rectify it.


Cause they don't realize how few of the pedos there are right now and don't realize they could kill it right now and here instead of trying not to offend of the pedos.
The second FA bans it, there goes half the freaks in the fandom, just gotta ignore the drama it'll cause for a month and a half then half the drama on FA would die.


Charrio said:


> EXACTLY!
> I don't know why the admins just sit on the subject and never take action. I have to think that the Admins, at least a few really like it, like they are fans of Cub Porn but in the closet denying their own distasteful desires.
> 
> I really hate how they BAN or LOCK anything defying their sacred right to have CUB PORN, even tho it will hurt us all in the end.


Actually alot of the admins hate cub.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause they don't realize how few of the pedos there are right now and don't realize they could kill it right now and here instead of trying not to offend of the pedos.
> The second FA bans it, there goes half the freaks in the fandom, just gotta ignore the drama it'll cause for a month and a half then half the drama on FA would die.
> 
> Actually alot of the admins hate cub.



If they hate cub porn, why do they feel they need it in their selection of topics?
I would dance the dance of joy if they ever got the gumption to police their own site instead of waiting for the law to do it for them one day.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually alot of the admins hate cub.



But one PARTICULAR admin goes to the fucking mat for all things cubby.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> If they hate cub porn, why do they feel they need it in their selection of topics?
> I would dance the dance of joy if they ever got the gumption to police their own site instead of waiting for the law to do it for them one day.


Cause it's a three way split between wanting to ban it, not caring and wanted to allow it=impase.
Also just making a educated guess here
3/4 of the fandom probably hate it.
2/5 probably don't care.
1/20 support it.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause it's a three way split between wanting to ban it, not caring and wanted to allow it=impase.



But if it's going to be a legal issue in the future which is may most likely be, and draws a crowd who seems to seek out child abuse in all its vivid depictions not just on this site but others, why do it? Just seems like a disaster waiting to happen, or like this topic started on, if someone went and informed Anti-Child Porn organizations why even bother?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> But one PARTICULAR admin goes to the fucking mat for all things cubby.



Do spill.



CannonFodder said:


> Cause they don't realize how few of the pedos there are right now and don't realize they could kill it right now and here instead of trying not to offend of the pedos.
> The second FA bans it, there goes half the freaks in the fandom, just gotta ignore the drama it'll cause for a month and a half then half the drama on FA would die.
> 
> Actually alot of the admins hate cub.



But Fchan killed it, with the exception of the clean stuff (or at least they had clean stuff last time I looked in the "clean" bored) I mean if Fchan can do it with no or little side effects, why can't FA?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> But if it's going to be a legal issue in the future which is may most likely be, and draws a crowd who seems to seek out child abuse in all its vivid depictions not just on this site but others, why do it? Just seems like a disaster waiting to happen, or like this topic started on, if someone went and informed Anti-Child Porn organizations why even bother?


Because number one rule of any organization "don't fix it until shit hits the fan"


RandyDarkshade said:


> But Fchan killed it, with the exception of the clean stuff (or at least they had clean stuff last time I looked in the "clean" bored) I mean if Fchan can do it with no or little side effects, why can't FA?


Because the pedos seek acceptance here and they get it.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because number one rule of any organization "don't fix it until shit hits the fan"



So, what they need is a whistle blower?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, WB. There are only a few people here that she could do that to. You're not one of them, even if I do think you're a crazy bastard.



I'm crazy _how?_ 



Scotty1700 said:


> I think everyone on the FAF excluding you will have to agree that you're not all too right in the head....Sorry to put that out there but it had to be done.



_A lot of people_ aren't "all too right in the head". This is a society where you kind've have to be fucked up a bit just to really be _normal_ compared to everyone else. And you know, I didn't get this way over night. It took a lot of years of people trying to dump their insanity/misery/responsibility on me for it to gradually change me, which is why I'm going to see someone _tomorrow_ (and that's literally months I had to wait for that. BTW, that's _after_ I had to wait a few months to see someone just to get a _referral_.)

I don't think anyone on this forum has ever said I was ever in denial about my own problems. But God forbid I should point out when they're obviously in denial about theirs.

Last but not least, don't say "sorry" for putting something out there when you're plainly not. It just makes you look like the same kind of dick you're accusing me of being.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> So, what they need is a whistle blower?


I vote Paxil Rose as whistle blower.
But in all seriousness the fandom has so much shit because nobody is willing to do so.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do spill.



Haha no.  Not looking to get a triple-permaban for namedropping an admin outright.



RandyDarkshade said:


> But Fchan killed it, with the exception of the clean stuff (or at least they had clean stuff last time I looked in the "clean" bored) I mean if Fchan can do it with no or little side effects, why can't FA?



Are you kidding? There was an IMMENSE amount of drama over the demise of cub at Fchan for at LEAST a couple weeks.


----------



## Charrio (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote Paxil Rose as whistle blower.
> But in all seriousness the fandom has so much shit because nobody is willing to do so.



Hmmmm, its really tempting.... 
I think i would be a hated man if i did, well amongst the pedos anyways


----------



## Azure (Feb 14, 2010)

Nobody watches Dateline NBC anymore. Just like nobody watched 60 Minutes. Yellow Journalism and Whistle Blower Extravaganzas via the Mass Media has lost it's potency ever since the Media in general has been shunned by the majority of the viewing public. They are hopefully a dying monster.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Hmmmm, its really tempting....
> I think i would be a hated man if i did, well amongst the pedos anyways


I'd be willing to do it.

Also running off the pedos from the fandom is actually pretty simple, just would take alot of people to do it.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> But one PARTICULAR admin goes to the fucking mat for all things cubby.


Hey now.. she might be a hothead.. but she's not all bad :/



Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm crazy _how?_



Should I make a list? I think I stopped keeping track with the

"I have no friends and don't want any" thing.

and honestly... most of my problems are fixed... cept a phobia (for a lack of a better word) of lying I've developed..


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Hmmmm, its really tempting....
> I think i would be a hated man if i did, well amongst the pedos anyways


You know I wonder how long it'll be before furs realize they can just attack them on livejournal, twitter, personal emails, etc with no repercussions and push them out of the fandom by having at the end of every message "-from another furry"?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

You guys realize the whistle blower is gonna be bannananated.

Now I want a banana...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> You guys realize the whistle blower is gonna be bannananated.
> 
> Now I want a banana...


Well it doesn't have to be one person it can be a group with the purpose of attacking the artists that draw it on other websites besides FA(personal emails, livejournal, etc) and nobody would be able to touch them.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well it doesn't have to be one person it can be a group with the purpose of attacking the artists that draw it on other websites besides FA(personal emails, livejournal, etc) and nobody would be able to touch them.



... I'm sure this won't work.


----------



## Ash (Feb 14, 2010)

okay... Heres my opinion on cub.

It's not people. So who gives a shit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> ... I'm sure this won't work.



I agree, why don't we just get the mods and/or website managers to put out a public warning to NOT submit cub yiff and if it happens, report? No real incentive to do that though.....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Aurali said:


> ... I'm sure this won't work.


...trust me it does work, I've pissed off alot of people using this tactic, it's works especially well if you tell their irl relatives about them drawing it.


Scotty1700 said:


> I agree, why don't we just get the mods and/or website managers to put out a public warning to NOT submit cub yiff and if it happens, report? No real incentive to do that though.....


Cause they've banned it in the past and lifted the ban.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nobody watches Dateline NBC anymore. Just like nobody watched 60 Minutes. Yellow Journalism and Whistle Blower Extravaganzas via the Mass Media has lost it's potency ever since the Media in general has been shunned by the majority of the viewing public. They are hopefully a dying monster.



It's funny how on Star Trek there's no such thing as TV anymore unless somebody replicates one and uploads old programs onto it for pure nostalgia/historical purposes. And they gave away that it fell out of favor/use way before the advent of holodeck technology, but not why. It's like they saw this bullshit coming, but didn't want to bite the hand that feeds them. Maybe that Voyager episode about the playwrights was trying to hint at it, but I wouldn't have really read that into it at the time.



Aurali said:


> Hey now.. she might be a hothead.. but she's not all bad :/



Yes, she is...




			
				Aurali said:
			
		

> Should I make a list? I think I stopped keeping track with the
> 
> "I have no friends and don't want any" thing.



That's as much a mechanism to protect potential friends/allies from my current self as it is to protect myself from potential sketchbags. That's probably so hard for you to understand, isn't it? I used to put others before myself to a fault, and it lead to many of the issues I now have. But even having those issues, I haven't fundamentally lost my instinct to want to protect others. See, if someone like you thinks I'm messed up, that actually gives me hope that I might turn out right yet.



			
				Aurali said:
			
		

> and honestly... most of my problems are fixed... cept a phobia (for a lack of a better word) of lying I've developed..



Ok, sure, tell yourself that...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's funny how on Star Trek there's no such thing as TV anymore unless somebody replicates one and uploads old programs onto it for pure nostalgia/historical purposes. And they gave away that it fell out of favor/use way before the advent of holodeck technology, but not why. It's like they saw this bullshit coming, but didn't want to bite the hand that feeds them. Maybe that Voyager episode about the playwrights was trying to hint at it, but I wouldn't have really read that into it at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a (slight) mouthful!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Wow, that's a (slight) mouthful!



TL;DR  (Skimmed over it more or less)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Wow, that's a (slight) mouthful!



God damn, what a poignant observation. How did we manage before you turned up here, Krasl?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree, why don't we just get the mods and/or website managers to put out a public warning to NOT submit cub yiff and if it happens, report? No real incentive to do that though.....


I can tell you now, that they aren't gonna do this.



CannonFodder said:


> ...trust me it does work, I've pissed off alot of people using this tactic, it's works especially well if you tell their irl relatives about them drawing it.


 I officially think you need to get off the internet a bit more..




Wolf-Bone said:


> That's as much a mechanism to protect potential friends/allies from my current self as it is to protect myself from potential sketchbags. That's probably so hard for you to understand, isn't it? I used to put others before myself to a fault, and it lead to many of the issues I now have. But even having those issues, I haven't fundamentally lost my instinct to want to protect others. See, if someone like you thinks I'm messed up, that actually gives me hope that I might turn out right yet.



Poor soul, don't even know if you are worth saving...


----------

